
How to make Deep Learning models 100,000x more efficient - aisafetyceo
I&#x27;ve built an AI that generates AGI  
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sunpickai.carrd.co
======
tastroder
Flagged, but for others reading this: don't visit the URI, it attempts to use
the camera and looks like spam.

